# Nosema pis & Nosema ceranea



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

I have also placed this in the disease section of this forum.

I have been sent the photograph of N. ceranae from our Bee Unit at York.
I have blown up the photo a bit to try and distingquish the difference between the two.










This reminds me of an advert, "Can you tell the difference?"

Moeuk.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Moe, did you stretch the photos when you edited? I thought that the nosemas were diffucult to tell apart. The difference in your photos is obvious.


----------



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Mcheal,

All I did to the photo was enlage it.

These are the original photos.





















I highlighted an area and enlarged that particulararea.

Moeuk


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

The enlarged N. Ceranea photo did get stretched somewhat. That is clear when compared to the original photo. Actually they both are stretched a little though Ceranea is more so. The round bubbles in the originals are elongated in the enlarged versions.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Excellent photo source for this topic*

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ANA+PHOTOS&um=1&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-US

Regards,
Ernie
Lucas Apiaries


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Hold on there... the photos provided as examples are NOT TYPICAL.

I've looked at several hundred such slides in an attempt to sort
one from the other, but don't take my word for it - the conclusion 
that has been reached by the research community as a whole
is that one simply cannot trust physical appearance to differ.

Anyway, it just does not matter, as the treatment is identical
for both sorts of Nosema. 

There are hopes for other treatments, but the only known cure
that is legal in the USA for any form of Nosema is fumagillin.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Both of the Nosemas.*

http://images.google.com/images?um=...ma+ceranae+and+Nosema+apis&btnG=Search+Images

Regards,
Ernie
Lucas Apiaries


----------

